# French Diesel



## mike w (Jun 1, 2022)

Hi All,

Leaving for Roscoff this weekend, simple question, is it cheaper to fill up in the UK or wait till I am in France.


----------



## Makzine (Jun 1, 2022)

Swings and roundabouts come to mind at present as not a lot of difference when we were over a couple of months ago.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 1, 2022)

Cheaper in France when you take the exchange rate into consideration.  I paid 1.85 euro per litre yesterday which by my sums works out at around £1.60/litre.  We‘ve been away 7 or so weeks but I reckon this is better than uk.  Beware though as some isolated stations are charging upwards of 2 euro/litre.  LPG is certainly much cheaper (and easier to find) over here.


----------



## TJBi (Jun 1, 2022)

Having just got back, I can say that it's considerably cheaper in France.
You can check prices at any filling station in France on the official government website at https://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/
It currently shows B7 Gazole as €1.89/litre at Supermarché Casino, Kerguennec, 29680 Roscoff, while Leclerc at Morlaix sells it at €1.819.


----------



## Vatsmith (Jun 1, 2022)

Surprisingly expensive in Luxembourg today, diesel at 1.796 euros.


----------



## Snapster (Jun 1, 2022)

It’s gradually going up here.  On Monday I filled up at our local Super U at €1.73. Yesterday, driving past the same Super U it was €1.78, half an hour later it was €1.81.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 2, 2022)

Whatever it is, its a bargain.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 2, 2022)

1.864€ ppl down on the Med coast a few days ago.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 2, 2022)

Diesel this morning.

Le Portel, Intermarche 1.81€.

Outreau, E Leclerc 1.86€.


----------



## mike w (Jun 25, 2022)

Returned on the 19th, filled up at a SuperU near Morlaix @ 2.04 €/L 
Still cheaper than back in Cornwall.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 26, 2022)

It seems to be £1.999 everywhere I have seen over the last few days : Carmarthen, Cheltenham, Devon...

So yes, cheaper in France.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 26, 2022)

Diesel friday, Tesco Leyland was £1.999 per litre and Morrisons Leyland was £1.957 per litre.


----------



## Snapster (Jun 26, 2022)

Super U last week went up to €2.11 then dtopped down to €2.07 when I filled up on Friday. At todays exchange rate, that the equivalent of about £1.78


----------



## witzend (Jun 26, 2022)

Super U at St Brice en Cogles gone up 6 cents in a week now €2.08. Intermarche gas gone up  € 10 in just under 3 yrs but still € 1 deposit


----------



## G and T (Jun 27, 2022)

mike w said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Leaving for Roscoff this weekend, simple question, is it cheaper to fill up in the UK or wait till I am in France.


Just returned after 90 day trip in France, as well as other places, diesel and LPG both increased in prices steadily during this period and definitely worth shopping around online before you travel to given places. Watch out for Cora stations, they wanted €200 from me in addition to fuel drawn when using Revolut visa card, paid back within a few days... only fuel stations requesting this. Came across some places selling LPG had sold out, don't forget your different LPG connectors we used 3 different ones.  Prices have been slowly rising just like UK. Have a great trip.


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 27, 2022)

Just got back to UK yesterday. Fuel is cheaper off the main motorways as it is here so fill up in France There is also a 15c/Lt discount applied. Have a good trip.

Just noticed this post was dated at start of June. Ignore above.


----------



## Snapster (Jun 27, 2022)

Lpg at SuperU in Loudeac ( Brittany) €0.76 a litre. That’s about 0.65p in U.K. money.


----------



## TJBi (Jun 27, 2022)

G and T said:


> Just returned after 90 day trip in France, as well as other places, diesel and LPG both increased in prices steadily during this period and definitely worth shopping around online before you travel to given places. Watch out for Cora stations, they wanted €200 from me in addition to fuel drawn when using Revolut visa card, paid back within a few days... only fuel stations requesting this. Came across some places selling LPG had sold out, don't forget your different LPG connectors we used 3 different ones.  Prices have been slowly rising just like UK. Have a great trip.


For fuel price comparisons online: https://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/


----------



## G and T (Jun 27, 2022)

TJBi said:


> For fuel price comparisons online: https://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/


Thanks, we used several sites including this one and Google maps which all appeared relatively correct. I have just checked a few with the above sites and compared with Google map and the prices are identical.


----------



## TJBi (Jun 27, 2022)

G and T said:


> Thanks, we used several sites including this one and Google maps which all appeared relatively correct. I have just checked a few with the above sites and compared with Google map and the prices are identical.


That figures. The fuel stations are required to communicate their prices to the French government very regularly and I am aware of at least one organisation that then obtains that data from the government database, repackages and publishes it. Google probably source it from the government database as well.


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 27, 2022)

No info back from Mike w? Perhaps he hasn't enabled data roaming.


----------



## yeoblade (Jun 27, 2022)

You will struggle to find diesel less than 2.10 eu/l  currently.


----------



## TJBi (Jun 27, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> No info back from Mike w? Perhaps he hasn't enabled data roaming.


He's back and reported back. https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/french-diesel.90888/post-1261902


----------



## myvanwy (Jun 27, 2022)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Rodders1234 (Jun 28, 2022)

Been in France 2 weeks and found Prices seem to vary between about 2.10 to 2.25 Euros per lt so about the same as the UK.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 28, 2022)

Today.  28.6.22.  At Le clerc Ribeauville, Alsace the price of diesel is €2.037.


----------

